# Scottish saying needed for cake?



## vloglady (May 8, 2002)

A Scottish organization is having a party for the retirement of their chief. I need to provide a cake.

What can I put on the cake? I'd like something besides the usual, "Thanks Jim for all your hard work. From all of us". Something in Scottish or Gaelic would be nice, but I have no idea except Salainte! which means something like Cheers.

Any suggestons?

Thanks.

Susan
[email protected]


----------



## britcook (Oct 28, 2001)

Lang may yer lum reek

Which roughly translated is "long may your chimney keep smoking"

And means (approx) may you have continuing prosperity and health [so that you can afford to keep a welcoming fire going or long may you continue to draw breath]


----------



## cmj (Jul 10, 2002)

ock eye the noo jim ladie


scotish joke ...what`s the difference between cliff richard and walt disney .....

..cliff richard can sing but walt disney


----------



## britcook (Oct 28, 2001)

To translate this into something possibly more meaningful

Och aye the noo, Jim laddie

(Literally, "Oh yes just now, Jim lad", in reality faux Scottish for, "Well now my boy" or something similar)

Scottish joke (original) ...What's the difference between Bing Crosby and Walt Disney?

Bing sings but Walt disnae (doesn't in Scottish vernacular, pronounced disney)


----------

